# Any NW45's use Becca? >>



## doniad101 (Jan 30, 2007)

If so, what shade are you? I'm having trouble figuring out what shade I am in Becca concealer. TIA for any suggestions! Oh and I cant try Becca any where near me. lol.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 30, 2007)

I have Becca foundation in Chestnut but not the concealor.


----------



## aziza (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_I have Becca foundation in Chestnut but not the concealor._

 
How do you like it? I'm going to Sephora today (yay!)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_How do you like it? I'm going to Sephora today (yay!)_

 
You know I like it but I rarely use it. I use Estee Lauder Double Wear about 95% of the time. I like Becca because the application is effortless and that coverage is great. The color matches more than perfectly with my skin and I love that. But the reason that use the Estee Lauder is because it's oil free, long wear, and transfer resistent. So I don't have to touch it up through the day. With Becca,  you do have to touch it up and because I have super oily skin, it's too much for me to run around touching up on the hour. With Estee Lauder, I probably use blot powder twice a day. I think that Becca is absolutely perfect if you don't have oily skin or mind touching up frequently if you do have oily skin.


----------



## Vernita (Jan 30, 2007)

I haven't tried their concealer.  However I use Becca  tinted moisturizer in Cognac and powder in Nutmeg  when I just want an everyday casual look instead of using my NW45 foundation with NC45 powder (olive undertones but  skin tone) and all the glam for the MAC look.  I discovered Becca when I was looking into Make Up For Ever (MUFE) for my makekup kit at Sephora and asked the beauty advisor about alternative foundations.  She made my face up with it and I really liked it.


----------



## aziza (Feb 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 

 
_You know I like it but I rarely use it. I use Estee Lauder Double Wear about 95% of the time. I like Becca because the application is effortless and that coverage is great. The color matches more than perfectly with my skin and I love that. But the reason that use the Estee Lauder is because it's oil free, long wear, and transfer resistent. So I don't have to touch it up through the day. With Becca, you do have to touch it up and because I have super oily skin, it's too much for me to run around touching up on the hour. With Estee Lauder, I probably use blot powder twice a day. I think that Becca is absolutely perfect if you don't have oily skin or mind touching up frequently if you do have oily skin._

 

Sheesh...my skin is so oily and I never touch up (just blot...don't even bother to powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) *Sigh* I'm currently using...maybe it'll help with the oiliness. Next time I head to Sephora I'll pick up a sample of the foundation.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Sheesh...my skin is so oily and I never touch up (just blot...don't even bother to powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) *Sigh* I'm currently using...maybe it'll help with the oiliness. Next time I head to Sephora I'll pick up a sample of the foundation._

 
I love getting samples. I get so upset when then apply the foundation and then I get home and realize that it doesn't work. Good luck.


----------



## AnjaNicole (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm an NW 45/NC 50 anybody know what shade I would be in Becca Foundations?


----------



## sss215 (Sep 15, 2011)

AnjaNicole said:


> I'm an NW 45/NC 50 anybody know what shade I would be in Becca Foundations?


	email becca, i did that awhile ago and they sent me a color chart via email.  they were very helpful.


----------

